# Batman AC - kein Handbuch?



## pep (23. November 2011)

Habe mir Batman Arkham City gekauft. In der Box befinden sich 2 DVD und ein Zettel mit dem Aktivierungscode für Windows Live. Kein Handbuch, keine Anleitung... Kann mir jemand sagen, wo oder wie ich zu einem deutschen Handbuch komme?


----------



## Mothman (23. November 2011)

Ich besitze das Spiel zwar nicht in der Boxed-Version, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass das Handbuch in digitaler Form auf einer der DVDs drauf ist (als PDF vermutlich).


----------



## pep (24. November 2011)

...leider nicht - auf den DVD´s befindet sich kein digitales Handbuch .....ich habe ein englisches Handbuch (20 Seiten) im Netz gefunden, aber leider nichts in Deutsch.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2011)

Mal davon ab, dass es mittlerweile wohl Standard ist das ein Handbuch fehlt bzw. nur noch in komprimierter Form vorliegt:

Warum brauchst du ein Handbuch? Für Batman? 

Wenn ich mir mein über 100 Seiten starkes, *gedrucktes* Handbuch von Forza 2 LE anschaue und das mit meinem Handbuch für Forza 3 LE vergleiche ...


----------



## Enisra (24. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, dass es mittlerweile wohl Standard ist das ein Handbuch fehlt bzw. nur noch in komprimierter Form vorliegt:
> 
> Warum brauchst du ein Handbuch? Für Batman?
> 
> Wenn ich mir mein über 100 Seiten starkes, *gedrucktes* Handbuch von Forza 2 LE anschaue und das mit meinem Handbuch für Forza 3 LE vergleiche ...


 
nja, und wenn ich da so in die Portal 2 Hülle schau und mir dann den Download von Dark Siders, ein Trauerspiel dass letzteres irgendwie mehr "Inhalt" hat
Aber ich hab mir das Ding mal durchgeschaut über Steam, ganz ehrlich, vergiss das Ding, da steht nicht wirklich irgendwas interesantes drin was man jetzt unbedingt bräuchte, wie gesagt, es ist Batman! Da braucht man kein Handbuch, das ist ja kein RTS oder WiSim, wo halt im Handbuch irgendwelche Vitalen Informationen drin stehen zu den Gebäuden und Einheiten die sich im Spiel nicht in einem Tooltip finden
So anders als bei Batman, denn immerhin sollte man bedenken dass das Ding ja eh ein Tutorial hat und einem sagt das wenn man da das drückt dass die Fledermaus dann auch macht


----------

